

Fascinating: An Anonymous Online Marketplace for Drugs - puranjay
http://avocadopress.com/now-buy-and-sell-drugs-online-at-silkroad/

======
j_camarena
Some day in near-future we will see penalties for recreational drugs like
something stupid an retrograd.

~~~
puranjay
I won't comment on the ethics behind recreational drug use - to each his own.
What fascinates me more is that a) This stuff is so out there in the open (all
you need to do is download an 18mb TOR client) b) The security infrastructure
c) The sociological implications. How is a dealer who sells online different
from someone who sells on the streets?

------
puranjay
Can anyone tell me how does the security apparatus work here?

~~~
Ennis
The article outlines the security of the market place. They rely on mandatory
TOR to protect connectivity endpoints for buyers and sellers.

Financially, bitcoins are traceable as every transaction is public and
recorded. It will be more difficult to trace back to an individual without
some serious international warrants. But it's doable since you can't just buy
bitcoins with cash. The purchase has to go through a clearing house using
credit card, wire transfer or cheque. Not sure if Western Union is accepted
but that might help anonimity.

What I find interesting though is that they allow buyers to trust sellers
based on reputation and feedback. It makes it much harder to infiltrate the
system. A highjacked\confiscated account with good ratings is probably how law
enforcement might try to take this down. But it's difficult because the work
that needs to be put in to catch 1 individual will not get you very much. I
doubt law enforcement will do very much about it when there are much bigger
fish to fry in local cities.

~~~
puranjay
Most sellers are located in different countries. Packages have to pass through
customs. How do they clear that?

I'm just amazed that they've been able to carry out an operation like this
online and quite successfully at that. I asked a couple of members if I could
interview them, though I suspect I won't be getting many responses..

A site like this can't get too big, else it will invite scrutiny from
authorities. As long as it stays underground though, as you said, it's just
too cost prohibitive to go after individual sellers

